# Just Got These Two One Good One Bad Win Some Lose Some



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

hi well got these two stellaris elcetronic, the photo of them was so bad i did not know how good or bad thay would be but thay did not cost to much i gave it go.well thay came today one is very good imho and the other not so good and has had some battery leaked at some time looking at the dial, i put a new battery in and it works but has stop a few times needs looking at i think but has now been going for a few hours, may not be worth doing as the dial is not the best case in good con, i think thay have a seiko movement in them so may be good for parts?. well the other one is the that i was looking for anyway as its got the 70s look that i love,and that one is in very nice con see photos and keeps very good time so far ,i wll let you nn if a few days,ita nice size and the dial is very nice imho so 70s,it made my dad anyway.anyone think the the silver one worth it beening looked at .all the best woody77.


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)




----------



## Vaurien (Jul 19, 2010)

Nice watches! :thumbup:

Woody, you need some full stop: ................................................... :stop:


----------



## BusiSussie (Mar 25, 2012)

nothing else needs


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

Vaurien said:


> Nice watches! :thumbup:
> 
> Woody, you need some full stop: ................................................... :stop:


 hi thanks ,i know i am not too good at makeing my posts but i have dyslexia and its all hard work for me thats why i always take a lot of photos.all the best woody77.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Woody, Stellaris is/was a brand name used by Sears Roebuck - - the big American catalogue sales company like the old Littlewoods and Great Universal catalogues here in the UK. Click on Paul's "ELECTRIC WATCHES" site link above for more if you havn't done so ALREADY :yes:


----------



## Vaurien (Jul 19, 2010)

woody77 said:


> Vaurien said:
> 
> 
> > Nice watches! :thumbup:
> ...


Sorry. I didn't know your problem.

I appreciate your pictures, they say all what must be said about your watches! :notworthy:


----------



## JudgeBaxter (Sep 18, 2009)

Real shame about the silver one, but that dial looks like it's had proper acid damage from a leaky battery as you say....

It could be cleaned sealed and repainted, but I'd expect the cost of that, even from one of the keen amateurs on the site, to be more than the watch itself would be worth once done......If the movements running, even intermittantly, then it should have some value as parts I'm sure.

GP one looks lovely though.....well done on that!

Rgds,

David.


----------



## watchking1 (Nov 14, 2007)

Just picked this one up the other night. Rebranded Seiko from the 70s. Pretty rare to find in decent shape.

Link to finished auction. Seller's photo below which I couldn't resize...


----------

